# Any Ferret Breeders In Norfolk?



## snakefish (Jan 16, 2009)

Im looking for a pet ferret as ive finally got enough room to look after one, I thought there would be more breeders about in Norfolk as we are quite rural!! I cant seem to find any! so if you breed or know someone who is breeding ferrets, please could you let me know?!
I live near Fakenham but can drive pretty much anywhere in Norfolk,
im interested in getting a polecat-coloured ferret, preferably male, castrated or not it doesnt matter because I will get it done anyway, oh and as young as possible, (8 weeks)
thanks to anyone who can help me with this! :2thumb:


----------



## blackberry (Jan 14, 2009)

you will not get an 8 week old ferret this time of year, only around may t o july

there are lots of ferret rescues all over the uk who have ferrets needing homes, maybe you could go there? : victory:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

Theres a rescue in the Wisbech area that often has kits in, wont be 8 weeks, maybe 4 or 5 months plus but I can certainly recommend them. I can PM you their contact number if you need it. Will be nip trained too which is handy, and you still get the bond from that age, my Gemini came from them (along with 3 other jills) and she follows my partner around like a lost lamb and she was nearly 12 months when we got her from there.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

As said, try rescues. Phone early and "reserve" a kit : victory:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

snakefish said:


> Im looking for a pet ferret as ive finally got enough room to look after one, I thought there would be more breeders about in Norfolk as we are quite rural!! I cant seem to find any! so if you breed or know someone who is breeding ferrets, please could you let me know?!
> I live near Fakenham but can drive pretty much anywhere in Norfolk,
> im interested in getting a polecat-coloured ferret, preferably male, castrated or not it doesnt matter because I will get it done anyway, oh and as young as possible, (8 weeks)
> thanks to anyone who can help me with this! :2thumb:


You have done your research yes?
In which case you will know that you mustn't keep a single ferret. Why not try some of the rescues. The good ones will neuter them before they go.
Why do you want to start with a young bitey baby? The older ones in rescue have all been well handled and no longer bite. 
If you are going to neuter, what difference does it make what sex it is?

Have a look here for breeders and rescues but I doubt you'll find anyone willing to let you have one single ferret.
The National Ferret Welfare Society site - nfws

The British Ferret Club :: Official British Ferret Club Website


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Fuzzball said:


> Theres a rescue in the Wisbech area that often has kits in, wont be 8 weeks, maybe 4 or 5 months plus but I can certainly recommend them. I can PM you their contact number if you need it. Will be nip trained too which is handy, and you still get the bond from that age, my Gemini came from them (along with 3 other jills) and she follows my partner around like a lost lamb and she was nearly 12 months when we got her from there.


I was talking to some chavs in a petshop in Wisbech a couple of weeks ago. They bought a ferret from the Wisbech rescue. No home check, no adoption form and apparently he told the people he wanted a jill to breed from. Yet they let him have one. Not the way I would run a rescue.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

both bobbie (norfolk) and i, (not far from norfolk) will have ferrets available this season. for some reason this year, jills are already in season, and in some cases started coming into season as early as the week before xmas.

if you want older ones, i have three hobs available, born last year, Sandy, Chocolate and Polecat in colour. they all live together at the moment

as fenwoman has said, get two not one 

N


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> I was talking to some chavs in a petshop in Wisbech a couple of weeks ago. They bought a ferret from the Wisbech rescue. No home check, no adoption form and apparently he told the people he wanted a jill to breed from. Yet they let him have one. Not the way I would run a rescue.


Really?? Im surprised if its the same one, and its certainly changed since we adopted from there. We didnt have a homecheck but supplied references from my vets to say we had took the necessary care etc for ferrets before and we signed forms for them all, even had to provide receipts when they were neutered.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Fuzzball said:


> Really?? Im surprised if its the same one, and its certainly changed since we adopted from there. We didnt have a homecheck but supplied references from my vets to say we had took the necessary care etc for ferrets before and we signed forms for them all, even had to provide receipts when they were neutered.


There is only one ferret rescue in Outwell so it has to be the same one. Perhaps el chavvo was telling lies? But he did say he got his jill from there and he did have 2 litters off her last year.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You have done your research yes?
> In which case you will know that you mustn't keep a single ferret. Why not try some of the rescues. The good ones will neuter them before they go.
> Why do you want to start with a young bitey baby? The older ones in rescue have all been well handled and no longer bite.
> If you are going to neuter, what difference does it make what sex it is?
> ...


Agreed with what has been said here. Get a couple that are at least 10 months old and enjoy and get to know them, then if you really want to add a kit.


----------



## Bobbie (Jun 25, 2008)

Nerys said:


> both bobbie (norfolk) and i, (not far from norfolk) will have ferrets available this season. for some reason this year, jills are already in season, and in some cases started coming into season as early as the week before xmas.
> 
> if you want older ones, i have three hobs available, born last year, Sandy, Chocolate and Polecat in colour. they all live together at the moment
> 
> ...


 

yep what she said ^_^ (thank you nerys)

:flrt:


----------



## Belinda1234 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey I am looking for 2 ferret hobs please. Anyone have any for sale and could deliver to nr3 area of Norwich. Willing to pay petrol as well as I don’t drive thanks for reading.


----------

